# Multi-State licensure



## HornTootinEE (May 9, 2011)

Just to preface my post, I work for a utility, and the PE doesn't mean squat to my employer. Ok, That being said, If I passed the PE exam and get my ND license, is it worthwhile to be licensed in other states right now, or is it better to just wait until I actually may need to be licensed in other states? I was considering getting licensed in at least our neighboring states.


----------



## MA_PE (May 9, 2011)

djohnson.ee said:


> Just to preface my post, I work for a utility, and the PE doesn't mean squat to my employer. Ok, That being said, If I passed the PE exam and get my ND license, is it worthwhile to be licensed in other states right now, or is it better to just wait until I actually may need to be licensed in other states? I was considering getting licensed in at least our neighboring states.


Additional licenses mean additional licensing fees. If you're not practicing in the neighboring states then why pay fees to be licensed there. IMHO, your money would be better spent establishing an NCEES record and keeping it current. The NCEES record makes the process much smoother (and in some instances is required) if/when you decide to apply for licensure in other states.

Just my 0.02


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 9, 2011)

I agree with MA here, spend your time getting a Record established. When the time does come to get licensed elsewhere, that will streamline the process.

The number of states you are licensed in isn't a popularity contest. I retired my NY license last year when renewal came due. It wasn't serving me any purpose.


----------

